# Stadt Moers sunday 22nd November....



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

It's gonna be a glorious mudfest. Made all the better because Tim Gould- yes he- is gonna be on the start line. 

Come and race. Come and watch. Enjoy.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2015)

Dude.


----------

